# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  GH=Miracle Grow for facial hair

## IGOTJUICE007

Well, it has only been about 11 days at 2ius of Jin, running 40mg anavar ED as well. Let me tell you, I shave and about 3 hours later I have a shadow, drastically faster than pregrowth. Has anyone else experienced this, I know this is a common effect, but I didnt expect for it to happen as fast as it has.

----------


## DEVLDOG

im on IGF and i now have to shave my body every day,i used to do it 2 x week..im just gonna let it grow in for the winter.it is to much of a pain in the azz anymore

----------


## NotSmall

> im on IGF and i now have to shave my body every day,i used to do it 2 x week..im just gonna let it grow in for the winter.it is to much of a pain in the azz anymore


  :LOL:  You hairy monkey!  :Mfight:

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

HAHA, **** I thought test was bad, its only been 10 days and the var isnt too androgenic , so the GH is the culprit  :Frown:

----------


## over40mule

Hair (thicker), finger/toe nails are growing like mad. I am only using 1 IU a day too.

----------


## jeremyr

Hey guys same problem here, hair on the back is growing like mad,I used to have to trim it once ever 3 weeks or so,but now its once a week. BUT Ive been taking 2 ius per day for 2 months, and I have noticed that the hair on My head has also started to grow back in,I had a slowly receding hairline, and i thought it was My imagination at first, but it really is growng back. So I will look like a gorilla at the beach, Ill havea head of hair too lol.

----------


## G-Force

i've been on 2.4 IU's a day for the past 5 weeks and i havent noticed Anything growing faster

unfortunately

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> i've been on 2.4 IU's a day for the past 5 weeks and i havent noticed Anything growing faster
> 
> unfortunately


Have you noticed anything yet?

a) sleeping deeper/vivid dreams?
b) imporved skin?
c) the begining of fat loss?

I would think that at 5 weeks you should at least notice a different in your sleeping patterns.

----------


## G-Force

sorry , its actually 4 weeks, just started my 5th 2 days ago

a) yeah i have been getting vivd dreams, but i used to get them before i started so didnt think it had anything to do with the HGH

b) erm not really, just finished a test cycle and i have zits all over my arms

c) not really, my girlfriend said my waist looked smaller but it measures the same

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> sorry , its actually 4 weeks, just started my 5th 2 days ago
> 
> a) yeah i have been getting vivd dreams, but i used to get them before i started so didnt think it had anything to do with the HGH
> 
> b) erm not really, just finished a test cycle and i have zits all over my arms
> 
> c) not really, my girlfriend said my waist looked smaller but it measures the same


what brand of GH you using?

----------


## G-Force

ginotropin 0.8mg (2.4Iu) pre made kits

i'm on one shot a day (morning)

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> ginotropin 0.8mg (2.4Iu) pre made kits
> 
> i'm on one shot a day (morning)


you might want to try splitting that dose up into two shots per day. Im on 2 ius for the moment (Jintropin) and do 1 iu at 8am and another iu at 5pm. I would def split them into two shots considering the short half life.

----------


## G-Force

each kit has 7 pre made shots -

i could divide it into 2 but i would have to inject half of the shot, then half in the afternoon?

i have heard that only once you get over 3iu's you need to do it twice a day?

when my pre made kits run out i will be using 12iu bottles, ans will make my injections myself and boost to 3 IU's and definitely take it in 2 shots
this isnt until week 12 though

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> each kit has 7 pre made shots -
> 
> i could divide it into 2 but i would have to inject half of the shot, then half in the afternoon?
> 
> i have heard that only once you get over 3iu's you need to do it twice a day?
> 
> when my pre made kits run out i will be using 12iu bottles, ans will make my injections myself and boost to 3 IU's and definitely take it in 2 shots
> this isnt until week 12 though


I dont think its going to make or break you. I think that always dividing into two shots is ideal regardless of dosage though.

----------

